# Household chemicals cabinet venting



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Hang your cupboard on an outside wall and put a vent into it from outside.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I would want to have an explosion proof exhaust fan. It might be better to have a high vent and a low vent without a fan.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Our daughter has a government-approved (she works for the government) HAZmat cabinet. It is of heavy duty construction and may well be gasket sealed but it is not vented. Even if it were, it would be pointless as it is in an interior room. Other than some residual odours, and barring one residue reacting with another, I'm wondering if venting is really necessary.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

lenaitch said:


> Our daughter has a government-approved (she works for the government) HAZmat cabinet. It is of heavy duty construction and may well be gasket sealed but it is not vented. Even if it were, it would be pointless as it is in an interior room. Other than some residual odours, and barring one residue reacting with another, I'm wondering if venting is really necessary.


Ayuh,..... Probably like These,.....


----------



## doughpat (Feb 4, 2019)

Old Thomas said:


> I would want to have an explosion proof exhaust fan. It might be better to have a high vent and a low vent without a fan.


I think that might be a good solution IF the cabinet were very well sealed. Passive ventilation driven by convection would probably do the job, especially during very warm and very cool months when the temp differential between inside and outside is large.

The problem with this approach is that if there is any kind of air leak, the outside air could easily allow for cabinet air to drain into the garage.

Still, better than nothing!


----------



## doughpat (Feb 4, 2019)

lenaitch said:


> Our daughter has a government-approved (she works for the government) HAZmat cabinet. It is of heavy duty construction and may well be gasket sealed but it is not vented. Even if it were, it would be pointless as it is in an interior room. Other than some residual odours, and barring one residue reacting with another, I'm wondering if venting is really necessary.


Well, "necessary" is a high bar. It definitely isn't necessary, as evidenced by the lack of commercially available consumer grade vented cabinets....

I think the real reason these things aren't commonly vented is because people don't want to punch a hole through their wall. I'm not concerned about that part. Just need to make sure of the location, but that part is sorted.


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

I might consider nearly the opposite approach. Keeping all the chemical stuff in a mostly airtight cabinet, maybe something like one of those plastic or metal cabinets that would not be 100% airtight but close enough so that little air would be getting exchanged. Then make sure the garage itself had enough ventilation. So that when you were working on something inside your garage such as a small engine repair, painting/refinishing some wood project, etc. you would have healthy air to breath.


----------

